# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Veet for men

## Tula

Hallo

Ongeveer 2 weken geleden veet for men geprobeerd op de billen. Na enkele dagen kreeg ik enorme uitslag en heb dit nog steeds. Waarschijnlijk heb ik het er te lang op laten zitten. Wat kan ik hier tegen doen?

Ik hoop dat jullie me kunnen helpen!

C ya Tula

----------

